# dvd playback stutters



## decuser (Aug 14, 2017)

I'm trying to view a dvd video on freebsd 11. I have a dell optiplex 755, 3ghz intel, with 8gb ram, and a standard issue dvd reader/writer. It seems like the video is choppy, skipping frames every once in a while. I am using VLC in KDE as the player. Is it normal to have video problems on freebsd? I know it isn't most folks choice of desktop, but still... I've experienced it since version 9, usually I just move the dvd over to a Windows machine or my Mac, but that seems lame. What can I look at to see what might be causing the issue?


----------



## tankist02 (Aug 14, 2017)

I had many problems playing video with VLC, all gone after I switched to mpv. Though not sure how good is mpv for playing DVDs.


----------



## decuser (Aug 15, 2017)

Interesting, mpv won't install on my freebsd 11.1 instance - some rigamorole about missing dependency libGL, which isn't installable...


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 15, 2017)

I checked out how Hellraiser ran from disk using multimedia/vlc and it runs smooth as can be even in fullscreen mode.

The box I'm using has a nVIDIA Quadro NVS 140M with 256MB shared memory so it's hardly a graphics powerhouse.


----------



## decuser (Aug 15, 2017)

I read up a bit and added these to my loader.conf:

kern.ipc.shmmax=67108864
kern.ipc.shmall=32768

Things are much better.


----------

